# Robert Murray M'Cheyne on Islam



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 18, 2020)

... They expect to be saved chiefly by making pilgrimages to Mecca, by abstaining from wine and pork, and by praying five times a day. Every day, at sunrise or sunset, we saw them at prayer; wherever they are, in the open street, on the top of the house, or on the deck of a ship, they take off their shoes, wash hands, face, and feet, spread their garment before them, and, turning their face towards Mecca, pray, bending and kissing the ground, often fifteen and twenty times. They are rather pleased if you look at them. They are very proud of their own faith, and will not listen for a moment to the gospel of Jesus. It would be instant banishment or death if any missionary were to attempt their conversion. ...

For more, see Robert Murray M'Cheyne on Islam.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 18, 2020)

@NaphtaliPress - I am having the same issue with the link that I had the last time I posted something from RMM.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 18, 2020)

Remind me what it should be in plain text and I'll see if I can fix later.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 19, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Remind me what it should be in plain text and I'll see if I can fix later.



It is the same issue with autocorrect changing M[c]Cheyne to M'Cheyne.


----------

